
Someone Is Destroying Online Go, and Nobody Knows Who It Is - sanxiyn
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/01/someone-is-destroying-online-go-and-nobody-knows-who-it-is/
======
jvolkman
Demis reveals that it's AlphaGo:
[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/816660463282954240](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/816660463282954240)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the lowercase 'e' in the "Master" logo.
Seems like a dead giveaway.

~~~
forgottenpass
Ah, good old Kotaku. Running the hot take of "Probably not X" before an
authoritative source announces "Yep, X."

------
diamondo25
Heh, breaking a winning streak by your opponents internet timing out.

Off-topic: for some reason this website created lots of browser history
items...

------
mpeg
They missed a trick by not naming it Sai.

~~~
cableshaft
I know, right? I fully expected to click the article and see the person went
by 'sai'.

Guess they never watched Hikaru No Go.

------
apozem
Interesting. I wonder who else is capable of making a bot of this complexity?
Like the article said, it's probably not Google. They already have AlphaGo and
wouldn't try to hide it under a new account.

Maybe this is a message to Google and other people training up AI programs
using Go that another player is in the AI game.

~~~
CM30
Seems like there's evidence that this 'Master' character is actually AlphaGo:

[https://twitter.com/tadctw/status/816641505515302912](https://twitter.com/tadctw/status/816641505515302912)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/5lz85o/master_alphag...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/5lz85o/master_alphago/)

Apparently it's the new version of Google's bot.

~~~
apozem
You are right! Surprising way to test the bot.

------
new299
Seems like a great writing prompt for some good hard Sci-Fi.

My favorite thoughts so far:

* We imagined alien life would make first contact through games.

* Emergent artificial lifeform grows through gaming.

Seems like a pretty compelling mystery anyway. I hope we get to find out the
truth someday.

------
oska
Chinese press article (translated into English):

[http://www.ecns.cn/2017/01-04/239996.shtml](http://www.ecns.cn/2017/01-04/239996.shtml)

------
xiaoma
Reading the article, I thought there was a high chance it was a centaur.

